# what to breed to my snow boa



## royalloon (Apr 12, 2011)

hi any advice as what will give me the best options of producing more snows regards a male for my khal snow boa, iv already got a male anery, and a male sharp also a provem kahl het male.

thanks in advance. Neil :2thumb:


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Of your present males, I would try the anerythristic. At worst, all the babies would be anerythristic het Kahl albino, and if the anerythristic male is also het Kahl albino, then the expectation would be 1/2 Kahl snow and 1/2 anerythristic het Kahl albino.

I would not use the Sharp albino with the Kahl snow. Crossing a Kahl albino with a Sharp albino gives only normal looking babies that are double het for the two albino mutants. People who know some genetics tend to shy away from adding such snakes to their breeding collections.

Here are the four matings that would give snow babies. You would need a different male, though.
Kahl snow x Kahl snow -->
all babies snow

Kahl snow x Kahl albino het anerythristic -->
1/2 Kahl snow
1/2 Kahl albino het anerythristic

Kahl snow x anerythristic het Kahl albino -->
1/2 Kahl snow
1/2 anerythristic het Kahl albino

Kahl snow x normal looking het Kahl albino het anerythristic -->
1/4 Kahl snow
1/4 Kahl albino het anerythristic
1/4 anerythristic het Kahl albino
1/4 normal looking, het Kahl albino het anerythristic


----------



## royalloon (Apr 12, 2011)

cheers i think ill try to get a kahl snow male


----------

